# Sick of it



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think odor is bad this last few days.

Got some strong reactions in these days that are hard for me to put down to ORS. I can see the behavior of others change from being polite, friendly and normal to me, after a few moments they become hostile or start acting strange like holding their breath with hand over mouth.

So every time I go to bathroom to check for any mucus leakage there is none. Dry as a bone. Too much information, but I also smell the paper which I used to wipe (without touching of course). There is nothing to smell at all. I can feel when I pass gas so I don't think it is anal incontinence.

I am starting to think there is body odor sometimes instead of odor from down there. Or extreme ORS or even schizophrenia to make me experience these things that may not be real.

Went out of my house today to 3 stores, and was treated like a piece of sh*t at each. So the rest of the day inside wasting my life on the internet when everyone else is out having fun and living life. This is bs. This is my weekend away from work and then I get to go back to work where my colleagues will laugh at me all day. What is the $$$$$$ing point in my existence just to make some money and be a walking joke for other people.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hey Jmh,

I'm truly sorry to read of your experiences over the last few days. Believe me I know only too well how appalling the psychological toll it can take on you, I feel so small and worthless after getting bad reactions. It's a dreadful way to live your life. At heart humans are social animals so to be treated as an outcast is a very hard thing for anybody to put up with. Out of interest may I ask do you feel you have some good days where you get little or no bad reactions and some days then where its a pretty constant stream of negative reactions you get? Do you think possibly it could be linked to your diet at least partially? Like I found red meat to be a real trigger food, same if I drank a lot of beer the night before? (Had to give up both of them though I still drink alcohol which I probably shouldnt).


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Looking back on that day and trying to rationalize it, the reactions may have been because of strong aftershave. It is easy to overdo it i think and that will annoy people almost as much. But yes i feel I was already getting bad reactions mid week which sent me into these frankly suicidal feelings, then trying to binge on beer for a few nights to bring mood up. Yes generally if I stick on low FODMAP like diet, things seem better. No red meat either, but this is mainly because I mostly eat chicken only because it is cheap, taste and easy to cook.

Every day in the morning for a few hours I seem to be odor free. Then it starts a bit towards lunch, then reduces a bit after lunch when I can go to bathroom (although most of the time with morning irrigation there is only a bit of mucus to let out), wash underarms, reapply deoderant, brush teeth. Towards end of working day odor seems strongest, and will give strongest reactions.

THat is another reason why now I doubt there was any bad odor that morning, because normally after bathroom and shower I do not have odor for a while.

So I tend to be in v cheerful or otherwise just relaxed mood in morning until first odor reaction (but maybe some or all of these are imagined/misinterpretted by my brain). Trying to register with a family physician to get referred to some therapist or something again because I just would really benefit from a regular reality check about whether there is real odor on each appointment.


----------



## yzz (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey man, you might not know exactly what is causing your situation, but one thing is for sure-- if you're empty then you won't smell. Get up extra early if you have to and drink 2-3 cups of coffee/miralax/or whatever and make sure you're bowels are empty for the day.

If mirilax doesn't work, ask your doctor to prescribe Lactulose, which is an amazing sugar-based laxative that I had much success with. I think that using lactulose over an extended period of time lead to some detoxification.

You can also look into Nullo, which is supposed to be an internal deorderizer.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

yzz said:


> Hey man, you might not know exactly what is causing your situation, but one thing is for sure-- if you're empty then you won't smell. Get up extra early if you have to and drink 2-3 cups of coffee/miralax/or whatever and make sure you're bowels are empty for the day.
> 
> If mirilax doesn't work, ask your doctor to prescribe Lactulose, which is an amazing sugar-based laxative that I had much success with. I think that using lactulose over an extended period of time lead to some detoxification.
> 
> You can also look into Nullo, which is supposed to be an internal deorderizer.


I do wake up v early. Better than all those stimulant laxatives (which you can easily become dependent on) and caffeine (I get palpitations so i tend ot avoid), I use tap water transanal irrigation. It empties me out for the day, but I think I keep producing new mucus constantly, so there is some to let out at lunch.

Also, being empty does not solve the problem for me. It may be body odor also

Nullo, devrom, activated charcoal, bismuth subgallate. I tried them all and they don't seem to work.

You probably mean well, but please don't even dare talk to me about "detoxifaction". Do I seem like a retard to you?


----------



## yzz (Jun 23, 2011)

JMH91 said:


> You probably mean well, but please don't even dare talk to me about "detoxifaction". Do I seem like a retard to you?


I'm sorry if I offended you but I'm not sure what you mean. Although many people on this forum experience similar symptoms, because of the varying 'cures found' it leads me to believe that there can be many factors that lead to the same symptoms. I know that detox is not something doctors speak about, but at this stage doctors are not of much help so many of us are forced to look towards alternative methods -- I am only speaking from my personal experience.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Detoxification is pure alternative medicine bullsh*t

As far as I am concerned, toxins come from bacteria, they are not mystical toxins floating around in the body causing diseases for which you have to starve yourselve to get rid of , and pay some outragous cost to some snake oil internet quack company to make their millions

If a doctor has not found the problem, it does not mean you should throw your money in the pocket of these scum


----------



## yzz (Jun 23, 2011)

JMH91 said:


> Detoxification is pure alternative medicine bullsh*t
> 
> As far as I am concerned, toxins come from bacteria, they are not mystical toxins floating around in the body causing diseases for which you have to starve yourselve to get rid of , and pay some outragous cost to some snake oil internet quack company to make their millions
> 
> If a doctor has not found the problem, it does not mean you should throw your money in the pocket of these scum


I didn't endorse any miracle detox product. I am merely saying that after being on Lactulose, which is a doctor prescribed sugar-based laxative, for an extended period of time after I went off the lactulose my incomplete evacuation issue was gone. Lactulose is only a laxative, it cannot heal. Rather, I think, because I was not exposed to constipation for that period of time whatever was causing it "healed". Causation is not correlation, I know, but not much changed in my restricted diet since before I went on the laxative. I am using 'detox' in a loose sense.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

> I am using 'detox' in a loose sense.


Just to be clear, you are using "toxin" and detoxification in the unscientific sense ... i.e. the alt med bullsh*t sense. Here are some other things to think about:

- placebo effect

- olfactory reference syndrome

- correlation does not imply causation (just because B follows A does not mean that A caused B ). People are trying one "cure" after another. Eventually, the symptom may reduce or go away on its own, but this might be completely independent of what "cure" was being done at the time

- I think this is stimulant laxative, there is issue of dependence if used in long term, therefore I doubt it is suitable long term solution especially as I am using trasanal irrigation each mornig anyway and its not completely solving the issue for the length of one working day. Forget social life.

- What works for one perosn is v unlikely to work for another, partly because of reasons above, partly because of they have different things wrong with them

- Is this miralax? I think I have been on it in past anyway. Didn't work for me...


----------



## luckyhope (Jul 21, 2012)

I think it would be best to see a therapist about this. If you have a body odor they can help you learn to accept it, It's good to have someone you trust that you can talk to. Especially since you say you feel suicidal. They can help you through those feelings and give you ways to cope.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah I will try and register with a GP and get a referral, but GP never seem to let you register outside of working hours.

To be clear, even if it is body odor, people are still reacting to me like I smell of fecal

The way society treats you if you have this smell is just unreal.

Maybe you could cope if you had understanding friends and family and had a sheltered life away from normal everyday life, but it tends to wear you down if you try and be normal and be a part of society, no materr how strong a person you were before

Its not like things are bad now, I have been through worse. But it is like when one person laughs, the past memories also come back. I have a nervous twitch from this thing now, every time I remember something bad from the past, my head jerks a bit to one side. It is no wonder brain always mishears things when there is such unresolved trauma


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

do you think it could be metabolic? there is a certain smell i get from my stools if i dont take apple cider vinegar, kind of alkaline like urea. a theory of mine was that some part of the digestive process has gone wrong such as bad flora, and my body is producing waste that is capable of leaking back into the system, causing the smell to come out the body. i get a sour taste in my mouth and i produce poor quality tears which has led to blepharospasm.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

You are describing blood borne body odor.

I once tested for bacterial overgrowth so maybe.

Sounds like you might have some dryness in eyes and mouth, which would also effect taste. Have a read of things like Sicca syndrome or Sjogren syndrome suggest.


----------



## Ouchie81 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello,

JMH, I noticed you mention you occasionally get a mucus discharge. Can I ask what this looks and feels like? I get a wetness down there, it's clear, watery in appearance and I don't think it smells, or at least not much. I get it when I need to go to the toilet and in hot conditions. It's not gel like or sticky.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

I used to get noticeable mucus discharge which would regularly give a small yellow stain in white underwear. Before PTQ implant. Now, I seem to have sensation of mucus sometimes, like there is wetness inside my anal canal, but most of the time when I go to wipe in bathroom, the paper is completely dry. Sometimes there is small bit of mucus, but usually it is odorless. I think, there is a better seal now, so maybe the mucus is descending partly into anal canal and then not really leaking out, or maybe it is the nerve damage giving me false sensations. The left side is f*cked up so it might feel partially numb. Mucous membranes produce mucus after all, so I guess if it was numb the right side might feel it pressed against as something wet. No idea.

Doctors talk about "rectal discharges", which can be pus (whitish, might have some blood too) or mucous (like jelly, either clear or slightly yellow). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectal_discharge

Does sound like you might have mucus discharge, but it is important to realize that it might just be sweat, which fits with you describing how things get worse in hotter conditions. Men especially can be v sweaty down there. More so if they are obese, or somewhat conversely if they do a lot of cardiovascular exercise (body is more efficient at regulating temperature and excreting wastes in any way it can). I sweat loads so I try to wear loose and thin clothes, and keep windows open at work etc. Then again when you say you get it when you need to go to the toilet, this suggests mucus being produced from inside the rectum in preparation to lubricate stool and give bowel movement. This is normalbody reaction, but mucus leaking out is not.

Mucus is normally produced in the gut so mucus discharge can just be a sign that the resting tone of the anal canal is lowered, perhaps because of nerve damage, or maybe there is some other condition which is preventing normal seal like keyhole defect, fissure, hemorrhoid, etc.

In terms of increased mucus production, there are many conditions which might be the cause. I believe most commonly, IBS (used to be called "mucous collitis" after all), and perhaps simple constipation (the body senses stuck feces in rectum and produces more mucus to try to lubricate it and make it easier to push out next time bowel movement is attempted). I used to wear a thin rolled up piece of toilet paper inside when I had worse mucus leak, but overall I think this makes mucus production go even worse, for the same reason because the body feels something is stuck.

I am not sure what is the cause in you, and not 100% sure in myself either. If I take psyllium and stick to low FODMAP diet, there is barely any mucous discharge to speak of. There are some seriously bad things to avoid if you get mucus, like diet medication Orlistat, and some types of fish. Fat substitutes etc.

Short answer = try to speak to a colorectal surgeon / coloproctologist and find out the cause

Hope that helps.


----------



## hzw7500 (Jul 19, 2011)

JMH91 has anyone had luck with colorectal surgeons / proctologists?


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Can't speak for anyone else. For me, they helped a lot with the worst part of the symptom, by prescribing me transanal irrigation home kit with tap water each morning, to make the smell gone for most of the day, and with basically no mucus leak symptom left after PTQ implant. But the psychological aspect, the possible olfactory reference syndrome is not addressed by surgeons obviously. Neither will body odor. The main advantage is trying to find the cause though investigations like defecography which ordinary doctors will not know about...


----------



## hzw7500 (Jul 19, 2011)

thnx for the answers. I havent had a chance yet to see those surgeons/ proctologists. Bad luck with gastroentereologists (spelling) that dont want refer me and wavering me off like im a joke.

Yea the psychological aspect is, one great psychological mindfuck. ORS is what we initially are hoping for, but for me its definitaly clear not the case.

One thing i ve noticed is that for the most of us, it al started with constipation and straining the anus.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Imo, majority of gastroenterologists are too generalized to know about this stuff. The may not know detailed anorectal pathology since they are dealing with whole gut. I saw about 2-3 gastros who were basically useless for me, and had no bright ideas beyond antidepressants. One eventually agreed to order the hydrogen lactulose breath test, and guess what- I tested positive for sibo. Yes would advise you need to see a coloproctologist, but even this might not work if they consider conditions like anismus just someone being too uptight and requiring psychotherapies. What people don't get about anismus / incomplete evacuation etc etc is that they are *symptoms* not exact conditions. They can be caused by all kinds of things like nerve damage, and are not only caused by psychiatric conditions. So ideally you would want to see a coloproctologist with special interest in fecal incontinence and/or pelvic floor dysfunction. I am not sure if there are other types of doctors/surgeons which might have special interest in pelvic floor dysfunction ... like some gynecologists (if you are woman obviously).

Good luck hope you find some answers and progress


----------

